# Problem with Publisher 2016



## Gianluca1975 (Mar 14, 2016)

Good Morning,

Today I have installated the suite Office Pro Plus x64 on my pc running Windows 10 X64,the sute works great but I have a problem with Publisher,when I try to open it the program crashes instantly with this error: "Microsoft Publisher stopped to work" and there's no way to open it anymore,I tried the command "mspub /safe" but it doesn't open in safe mode I read that some additional components can crash the program but if I can't open the program I can't disable them:banghead:

I thought it was a bug of the suite Office 2016 so I also tried to install Publisher 2010 and 2013 but I have Always the same problems,is it possible that Publisher has problems with Windows 10??? In the past I had Windows 7 X64 and Publisher Always worked perfect.

I hope someone can help me:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you upgraded a complete clean-up might be needed. Go to: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...77a-8fcc-2fdf5dbf61d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US and scroll down to Completely uninstall and clean up Office with the easy fix tool. Run the tool and reinstall Office.


----------



## Gianluca1975 (Mar 14, 2016)

Corday said:


> If you upgraded a complete clean-up might be needed. Go to: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...77a-8fcc-2fdf5dbf61d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US and scroll down to Completely uninstall and clean up Office with the easy fix tool. Run the tool and reinstall Office.


Good evening,
thanks a lot for your reply,I followed step by step the instructions you suggested I downloaded the tool you linked,used it correctly but when I reinstallated Office 2016 Microsoft Publisher still crashes,I don't know what to do more..it's a problem only with Publisher,the other programs work perfectly...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm wondering, if you're using the disc, rather than a download if the disc is faulty. I know it's a PIA, but call MS at (800) MICROSOFT and see if they have an idea.


----------



## Gianluca1975 (Mar 14, 2016)

Corday said:


> I'm wondering, if you're using the disc, rather than a download if the disc is faulty. I know it's a PIA, but call MS at (800) MICROSOFT and see if they have an idea.


 

Good evening again,

no, it is not on dvd disc but on a file,the weird thing is that I have also Office 2013 on a dvd disc but the problem remains the same,Publisher Always crashes,sorry I'm from Italy what is a PIA?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Italy call +39 02 38 591 444. PIA explained in PM.


----------

